# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Ξεκλείδωμα Radio-CD SMART ForTWO (450)

## Stergios_[.gr]

Η κοπέλα μου έμεινε με το SMART της μπροστά από το σπίτι μου. Για να το γλυτώσουμε τα μεταφορικά του γερανού, είπα να αλλάξω μπαταρία στο αυτοκίνητο μιας και ήταν ήδη 4 ετών. Λειτούργησε, αλλά όταν αποσυνέδεσα την μπαταρία, κλείδωσε το ραδιο-κασετόφωνο! Τώρα η οθόνη βγάζει την ένδειξη "SAFE" και ζητάει 4-ψήφιο κωδικό, τον οποίο δεν έχουν κάπου στα χαρτιά...

Ξέρει κανένας πώς μπορώ να το ξεκλειδώσω? Ψάχνω και εγώ ταυτόχρονα μέσω ιντερνετ για πληροφορίες, και ότι βρώ θα το ποστάρω εδω..

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Είδα σε πολλές δημοσιεύεις ότι δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί ο κωδικός μέσω του σειριακού αριθμού.

Όλοι προτείνουν να βρω το αρχείο dump που υπάρχει στην EEPROM του radiocd και να κάνω αποκωδικοποίηση...

To Radio-CD είναι της GRUNDING και η EEPROM του η 24C01. Έχω το Pickit2 το οποίο λέει ότι μπορεί να διαβάσει την EEPROM 24LC01, μπορώ να διαβάσω και την 24C01 άραγε? (Datasheets: 24C01, 24LC01)

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι μπορείς οι μνήμες είναι οι ίδιες. 

Αν δεν μπορείς φτιάξε έναν προγραμμερ απλό κυκλωματάκι είναι με το pony-prog... 

http://www.lancos.com/prog.html#easyi2c (το τελευταίο κάτω κάτω)

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη! Θα το δοκιμάσω! Παίζουν τίποτα περίεργες τάσεις (πχ 12ν) ή η Vcc είναι 5V?

----------


## Thanos10

Πριν κανεις κατι κοιτα μηπως ο κωδικος ειναι σε καποιο αυτοκολλητο στο πισω μερος του CD.
Επειδη σε βλεπω οτι θα μπλεξεις πηγαινε και στην smart μηπως μπορουν να σου βρουν τον κωδικο.

----------


## lynx

Στεργιο σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις περνουμε προτα τηλεφωνο στη αντιπροσωπεια και αν για καποιο λογο δεν μας καλυψουν 
τοτε βαζουμε χερακι!  :Cool:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Κατάλαβα παίδες, αύριο τηλέφωνο στην Smart.. Το απέφευγα γιατί της πήρανε 180€ για να της αλλάξουν το ρολόι του αυτοκινήτου, οπότε ούτε που μπορώ να φανταστώ πόσα θα ζητήσουν για αυτο...

Το έβγαλα και το σκάλισα από παντού για να δω τι παίζει, αλλά δεν έχει τίποτα χρήσιμο γραμμένο πάνω του.. Θα ποστάρω και φωτογραφίες μόλις ξαναέρθει το αυτοκίνητο εδώ...

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## her

Κοίτα, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου πουν το κωδικό για το ράδιο cd σου.

Τον κωδικό τον ξέρουν από το σειριακό αριθμό. Στο κάτω κάτω αυτό πολύ πιθανόν να είχε συμβεί αν είχες ξεχάσει κάποιο φως στο αυτοκίνητο. Δηλαδή μην τους πεις για αλλαγή μπαταριάς αλλά ότι ξέχασες ένα φως ανοιχτό. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου πουν τον κωδικό. 

Σε μια ανάλογη περίπτωση σε άλλη μάρκα αυτοκινήτου. Μέσω του σειριακού αριθμού βρήκαν τον κωδικό και δεν χρεώθηκα τίποτα. 

Και πως θα κάνεις την αποκωδικοποίηση; Δεν μου φαίνεται εύκολο!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Τα databases με έτοιμους κωδικούς βρίσκονται εύκολα στο ίντερνετ, και μάλιστα μοιράζονται μέσω torrents... Ψάχνοντας για "radio codes" και συγκεκριμένα για "grundig radio codes" βρήκα πολλά πράγματα, μερικά από τα οποία είναι δουλειά ερασιτεχνών, δημοσιευμένη δωρεάν...

H εύρεση του κωδικού γίνεται είτε με την εισαγωγή του σειριακού αριθμού, είτε με την φόρτωση του αρχείου dump από την μνήμη του radio-cd..

Μου φαίνεται ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ανόητη "αντικλεπτική" στρατηγική από τις εταιρίες η κίνηση του κλειδώματος, αφού είναι ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΑ για να ξεκλειδώνουν εύκολα.. Απλά για να μας φάνε τα λεφτά στο ξεκλείδωμα το κάνουν!

----------


## sakis

stergios .....

 φιλε στεργιο ....μην εχεις αντιμετωπιση πολυτεχνειου  στις "βλαβες " που θα βρεις μπροστα σου γιατι αυτο σημαινει οτι θα μπλεξεις σε απιστευτα προβληματα το οποια ως συνηθως κοστιζουν χρονο και χρημα .
*definition  of terms* 
Αντιμετωπιση Πολυτεχνειου=
οταν σταματησει  μια λαμπα στο εγαστηριο που παραλιγο να εχει το ονομα μου στην υπογα του κτιριου Κ   προφανως θα ερθει ο καθηγητης Οπουλος ΝΟ1 και θα πει οτι φταινε ο κοσμικες ακτινες και η διασπορα του αντικαβλωνιου στην ευρυτερη ατμοσφαιρα και για αυτο σταματησε το φως ....η εναλλακτικα μπορει να ερθει και καθηγητης Οπουλος ΝΟ2 οπου θα θεωρησει οτι λογω των παραπανω λογων και σε συνδυασμο με την διαρροη  ραδονιου που συνεβηκε στο κατω Αζερμπαιτζαν το σεπτεμβριου του 89  εχει σταματησει ο φωτισμος ....

Προφανως εχει  καει μια λαμπα αλλα αντε να το εξηγησεις αυτο **

*επι του πρακταιου* 

η αντιπροσωπεια εχει υποχρεωση να σου δωσει τον κωδικο  , πιθανον ομως να τραβηχτεις λιγακι γιατι πρεπει να σιγουρεψουν οτι το μαγνητοφωνο δεν το εχεις κλεψει ....το οποιο μαλλον λογικο το βρισκω 

εναλλακτικα τα ρημαδια αυτα τα grundig  εχουν επισημη αντιπροσωπεια η οποια εχει  εναν αλλο τροπο ν αμπει στο μενου του μαγνητοφωνου ωστε να εισαγει καινουργιο κωδικο  η να ρυθμισει ωστε να μην εχει κωδικο ....και εκει θα χρειαστει να αποδειξεις οτι δεν το εχεις κλεψει και τελος η αντιπροσωπεια θα στο κανει με χρεωση αλλα αυτη ειναι πολυ χαμηλη τυπυ 20 ευρω  τα οποια απλα αξιζουν το χρονο που εχεις φαει για να ψαχνεις ψυλλους στα αχυρα του Ζωγραφου ....

Φιλικους χαιρετισμους  sakis

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Το 'πιασα Σάκη! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! 

Είναι που καταλαβαίνω πόσες αρπαχτές παίζουν... Σας είπα ότι μας πήραν 180€ για την αλλαγή του ρολογιού. Ενός απλού αναλογικού ρολογιού..... Που μέχρι και LED, με RTC και WIFI AMA ΛΑΧΕΙ το έκανα με PIC και κόστος 20€ -.-

----------

